# FREE reverse payphone look up site?



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Hope this is OK, a bit OT. Getting calls for last several days from a payphone but am NOT going to spend 15 bucks to find out where it is! TIA.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you answer the calls? DO you have the # of the Pay Phone?~


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

yes I have the number, and I've identified the town it comes from but not WHERE in the town. They want money to tell me that.

No, haven't answered it because it is a collect call, no name given as to who it's from.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.anywho.com/rl.html


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

google reverse phone lookup there are pay ones but there are a bunch of free ones as well
just have to sort thru them.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

the link I posted is free, by the way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know if it works for payphones, but I google phone numbers in this format:

"123-456-7890"

Very often google will bring up the complete address that goes with the phone number.

ETA: have you tried calling the law about it?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if your phone co. does this, but with mine, you can hang up and mash some combination of numbers right after the call, and for like $5 they trace it.


----------

